# Coca-Cola to Add 120 Hybrid-electric Trucks to Bronx Fleet



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The International 4300 truck, with Eaton Hybrid Technology is powered by a motor/generator, working with the transmission and a 340-volt battery, allows the truck to source electrical power instead of gas when traveling at speeds below 30 MPH.

More...


----------

